# Fat Associated With Chemical Changes in DNA That May Help Explain Obesity-Related Dis



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fat Associated With Chemical Changes in DNA That May Help Explain Obesity-Related Disease ScienceDaily – Fat appears to associate with some distinctive chemical changes in the DNA — a finding that may help explain why obesity can increase the risk for chronic problems such as cardiovascular disease and diabetes, researchers report. The finding, published in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

